# My secret activity



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Every once in awhile when I get bored I surf the net in a "maybe someday" mindset looking at OTCH necklaces. Obviously nothing I'll be getting in the near future if ever, but it's still fun to look at them. So many decisions, like would you want just the letters or a golden on it too. Michelle do you have one?

If any of you have any links for OTCH pendants that you like, post them here!

Of course I'm the girl that at 18 picked out her dishes she would register for when she got married, and is still single at 29 but oh well it's still fun to look.

Maybe if I didn't spend all my time online doing things like looking at pendants and instead actually trained my dogs I'd actually have the necklace by now instead of dreaming about one :uhoh:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Dreams can't come true if you don't have any...

Can't hurt to look and have a goal to work toward.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Every once in awhile when I get bored I surf the net in a "maybe someday" mindset looking at OTCH necklaces. Obviously nothing I'll be getting in the near future if ever, but it's still fun to look at them. So many decisions, like would you want just the letters or a golden on it too. Michelle do you have one?
> 
> :uhoh:


Nope I am too busy spending money on entries. I did not even think to look for one. I bought a bracelet with a watch but never remember to wear it... 
LOL.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a pendant made that is a silver circle with a golden retriever headstudy in gold inside it, the jeweler took a picture of Fisher to design the headstudy so it really is my dog. 
I also have a pair of diamond earrings I got for my 16th birthday. I wear them every day. People always ask me "are they real?" and when I say yes they are shocked I wear them all the time. (???? why not) I've decided if I do end up losing one, I'm going to have the other diamond set into the Fisher pendant. Now is that an optimist or what.
My friend Andrea has the first (and probably only) "VCCH" pendant


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> I had a pendant made that is a silver circle with a golden retriever headstudy in gold inside it, the jeweler took a picture of Fisher to design the headstudy so it really is my dog.


 
Okay, where's the picture??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> My friend Andrea has the first (and probably only) "VCCH" pendant


Heck yeah, if I had been the first one to make that achievement I'd be wearing some major bling! LOL

What is Andrea's pendant look like? Is it just the letters or does she have a golden on it too?

And isn't Andrea the one that has a Flip golden too?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, welcome back to Jodie's fantasy world. Here's some ideas I've found so far, help me pick my pretend necklace! LOL

Obviously on some breed and/or title would have to be changed


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are pretty...I would like necklace with a golden on it. Do they make them with golden sleeping on couch or begging for food at the kitchen table? Hmmmm...maybe not


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just love the first UDX necklace


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

janine said:


> Do they make them with golden sleeping on couch or begging for food at the kitchen table?


I guess if I want to look for a necklace I could actually wear I need to find a golden chewing the remote control :


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

We should go into business we could make money with the "real golden" necklaces. Begging, sleeping, chewing household items, pulling on leash, (murphy's would come with little cat litter box charm). Hoilday shopping would be easy !!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

janine said:


> , (murphy's would come with little cat litter box charm).


ROFL, I was thinking the same exact thing...nothing says golden like a box full of kitty poo!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay I like two.. Bottom Left OTCH and the one with the dalmation going over the jump.. the jump would have to be fixed ..lol


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

here's another I found


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Okay I like two.. Bottom Left OTCH and the one with the dalmation going over the jump..


uh, the bottom left is the damation going over the jump. Do you mean bottom right? Or the one above the dal?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, I want one like this in gold!!! But it only comes in Aussie 
grrrrrr, I can't get pic to show. Well if you go to this website http://goldnaussie.com/ then click on New Designs and scroll all the way down to the very last one with dumbbell in mouth


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> uh, the bottom left is the damation going over the jump. Do you mean bottom right? Or the one above the dal?


I like the very bottom left.....

And I like the one with the dal going over the jump. (they have to fix the dog and the jump)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Do our pictures not show up in the same order? Because the one on the very bottom left is the dal jumping. I keep holding up my left hand to make sure I'm not confusing my left from my right ROFL. Describe the one besides the dal you mean.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Last year at the NOI they had a vendor with some seriously beautiful pendants with all sorts of titles and types of dogs. I am waiting for Baylee to get her UD to get one, since anything above that is out of the question with her. I was hoping this would be the year but, alas, it is not to be...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Oh, I want one like this in gold!!! But it only comes in Aussie
> grrrrrr, I can't get pic to show. Well if you go to this website http://goldnaussie.com/ then click on New Designs and scroll all the way down to the very last one with dumbbell in mouth



OMG.. I do love that one too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Do our pictures not show up in the same order? Because the one on the very bottom left is the dal jumping. I keep holding up my left hand to make sure I'm not confusing my left from my right ROFL. Describe the one besides the dal you mean.


Okay at work and home they show up with a different order... makes more sense..LOL.. I like the second one you showed with the Aussie and the dumbell..


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OK here is Fisher's pendant. Not a great picture but...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Anney, it's beautiful!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> .. I like the second one you showed with the Aussie and the dumbell..


I like it too. I wonder what they'd think if I wrote them and asked if they would consider making a Golden Retriever version, just in case years down the road I want one LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That's really nice, how cool it's your actual dog



K9-Design said:


> OK here is Fisher's pendant. Not a great picture but...


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok... you have all got me intrigued.... what does OTCH stand for?


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

janine said:


> Those are pretty...I would like necklace with a golden on it. Do they make them with golden sleeping on couch or begging for food at the kitchen table? Hmmmm...maybe not


 
HAHA! I love it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

lucysmum said:


> Ok... you have all got me intrigued.... what does OTCH stand for?


Obedience Trial Champion


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I like this one too. Probably without the stone though. Or if a stone is put in use either diamond or sapphire.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jodie - I really like that one. Diamond would be nice.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm such a nerd ROFL

I'm sure that most people that have put this much time into a piece of title jewelry have actually earned the title!

Or maybe it's the other way around - the people who have the title have it because they don't waste all their time on such silly things


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

janine said:


> Those are pretty...I would like necklace with a golden on it. Do they make them with golden sleeping on couch or begging for food at the kitchen table? Hmmmm...maybe not


Instead of OTCH on it, it can say BEG - for us regular pet owners.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I'm such a nerd ROFL
> 
> I'm sure that most people that have put this much time into a piece of title jewelry have actually earned the title!
> 
> Or maybe it's the other way around - the people who have the title have it because they don't waste all their time on such silly things


Or us that do have the title have no extra money for them..Everything goes for the dog and the shows..:doh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That's true, who am I kidding, I need to be practicing making a necklace out of twist ties! :


----------

